# My homemade 2.1 gal Nano. Emptied - new tank, new photos



## Anti-Pjerrot

See building details here:

I got a hardscape layout here:










Any comments?

I got some idea for plants here

Update:

I bought some plants:

Rotala rotundifolia
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Microsorum pteropus windeløv
Anubias barteri var. nana 
Vesicularia dubyana.

I couldent wait - so i just bought the closest i got to my plans --- For now!










The Cuba:










Microsorum pteropus windeløv tied to my root.










filled:










-

I bought some Amano shrimps, and they will soon be joining the tank


----------



## Finch_man

Very nice. How much did you spend on the tank and canopy?


----------



## h20 plant

Holly cow that is really a nice tank. I would have to be really ambitious to build that thing. The lay out if the plants will look great except the plant right behind the sticks I dont think it will be necessary with that moss wall and all. If you were to have something I would think something redder. One question how will you clean the filter does that pump come out fairly easy. I cant wait to see it all filled in. keep the updates coming.


----------



## fishcrazee

WOW!!! That's a nice looking nano. It looks a lot bigger because of the driftwood. It's really coming along nicely. Congrats on your wonderful homemade tank


----------



## filipnoy85

Mad props for putting in all the work you did for your nano! Turned out great and I'd love to see how it turns out!


----------



## deeplove

Pjerrot, after seeing the whole plan and the finished product I must say that you did an Excellent job. The nano looks great. How about building some and selling them? Mass Production = $$$

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

hehe - dont think people in Denmark appreciate them like we do 

I think the total cost for the tank, canope and filter was $50-60. A lot of the stuff (glass and polycarbonate) was free, and I didnt spend any money on tools... (Big saving!!!) 

For the root and the the substrate fertilizor, i spent ~ 20$

The only real cost was the bulb and the pump


----------



## yoink

Simply beautiful. I can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Rek

very nice prokect


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

update - pics applied!


----------



## Big Bob

Ohhh dear god its g:icon_eek: rg:icon_eek: us! well done!


----------



## Livebearer101

Very nice, cant wait to see your next DIY project, a hood with a hole for driftwood? ;-)

Serious though, nice planting ideas and i hope the moss wall works. Generally very impressed with the filter.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

The CO2 is going nuts - theres lots of pearling


----------



## jeffboyarrdee

hey
is that a grating in the back? i dont know if your amano shrimp will escape wen they climb up it...but thats how i lost all mine =( keep an EYE OUT and tell me how it goes...your tank is absolutley awesome!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

No shrimps yet - Co2 level is over 100ppm 

Im starting to see some hair algee - due to too long hours of light (my timer broke) 

Im cutting back on light to 6 hours.
Im waiting for my fertilisers - so i can start making some pmdd - or dry dosing...

Im thinking of adding some more stemplants - just to get better balance - wrong of met not to do that from the start...


----------



## deeplove

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> No shrimps yet - Co2 level is over 100ppm


Sweet.

roud: 

Does amounts just seem to tickle me. I'm at 74ppm right now and I'm having a blast. But as long as the fish aren't doing the back stroke, then it's all good.

:red_mouth


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

well - but i dont think shrimps will do so fine thougt... But as soon as i figure out a way to regulate CO2 - im adding some amanos.


----------



## Steven_Chong

I would hold off on the shrimp. new HC + shrimp = floating HC :hihi:

give the HC some time to settle in.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

The tank is not doing fine ... The HC is brown, so is the rotala rotundifolia. The redmoor root has mold and the anubias has black edges. 

Still plenty of CO2 - I assume there are no macro - since i dont have any sources. 

Java moss is doing fine thougt - So is the hairalgee!

----


Im wonderering:

Should I remove the root and boil it once again?


----------



## Hoppy

It doesn't seem like you really have the amount of CO2 you think you have. BBA and thread algae suggest low CO2. The brown is probably diatom algae, which seems to go away on its own after awhile. Try measuring CO2 by taking a sample of water from the tank, letting it sit out in the open overnight, measure the PH of that water, then, if you have 30-40 ppm of CO2 in the tank, it's PH will be 1.0 lower than the degassed sample. It would be 1.4 to 1.5 lower if you really have around 120 ppm in the tank.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

i testet again this day - and the reading was down to 25ppm. 

I did as you said - so tommorow i will test the degassed samples...

The air-diffuser was totally covered in goo - so i rinsed it. This could possibly be a reason why the co2 was so low. I assume the Co2-diffusion was spoiled by the goo.

I should possibly put Co2-cleaner between the tank and the diffuser...


----------



## h20 plant

try some "Cycle" it has all the micro organisms you need and it works really fast.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Well i sortet the CO2 problem, but theres still coming plenty of hairalgee. Theres no lack of CO2, since theres so much bubbles all over. The Rotala rotundifolia, the anubias and the moss is growing real nice, but the Cuba aint doing great... I dont know what it is (possibly lack of macro) but it aint getting a good hold, and some of it is rotting away. Ill try lowering the kH with some RO water changes. Its bubling nice from the shots left (that looks real good and fresh green).

Im trying to find a good solution to control the CO2, so I can get some stabile messures - no ideer to messure when it changes so much. Ill try to lower watercirculation, with some holes in the output hose, since I know it will work.

Im still trying to get some macros, but there not available to me, for many reasons. 

Im still very exited over the good plant grows, and im possible adding some more plants, possible a hygro of some sort, so i can limit algee... 

Its in the nutientbalance - i know it...


----------



## hooha

for macros, did you ever look into tree stump remover and phosphate enema?


----------



## deeplove

Sucks that you can't get some Macros Pjerrot. I wasn't using them with my tank and after I began using them the plants just blew up from there. Hope you don't mind me asking but why can't you get Macros? Shipping issues?


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

I ordeed some dry macros from a guy at a forum, but hes kinda slow. And Tropicas new products (Tropica is from denmark) is not in the shops yet. Im pretty exited about their new product with Phophates and Nitrates, since it gives a commercial boost to the knowledge about plants.

There are so many people from denmark that dont believe in plants and macros, and its frustrating...


----------



## alphacat

Old habits die hard. 

You wouldn't believe how many aquarium luddites I meet who balk at the idea of heavily planting a freshwater tank... "oh no! All those plants will steal oxygen from the fish!" - at which point I just give them the 'you're not so bright, are you?' look. 

:icon_roll


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

I use that look a lot


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Here are som shots taken minutes ago...

Full shot:









Rotala Rotundifolia - Grows about ½ cm a day.









Hemianthus callitrichoides ”Cuba” - Not in mint condition, but growing a little...









Anubias barteri var. nana, 4 day old leaf.









Recently added Salvinia natans 









Side shot:


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

I just got a mail from the guy with the macros - so im hoping to get something soon. 

Tropicas new fertilizer (Aquacare liquid +) are in the shops, and i have placed an order - so I expect something to drop by next week...

Im thinking of trying out some shrimps now... Since I believe the CO2 is more stabile now... (More regular bubbles). Im thinking of adding 5 Amano - hopefully they can munch up some of that algee...


----------



## dakotaice

Looks great, just wait until the HC grows in, then it'll look amazing!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Ok - ive done some stuff since last time...

I got the macros, in form of Tropicas new Aquacare Nutrition Liquid +. I got four Hyphessobrycon amandae (Amber tetra). I got 10 Red Cherry shrimps, and a new plant - less talkin more photos:

Full shot:









Cherry female munching that algee:









Hyphessobrycon amandae 









The "cuba is growing good right there... the front is lacking some...









After introducing Aquacare... The Rotala Rotundifolia got serious:









The new plant Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' 









Do i have enough CO2?:









The Microsorum pteropus 'Windeløv' is not growing that good - but I love it:









Im still waiting for the HC to grow in... Hopefully it will soon.


----------



## Matthew Mahling

Man I'm loving whay you've done here more and more with every posts. Have you posted any pics of how you mounted your lighting in the top/hood.
I've looked into some of your threads but, if it's there I must have over looked it.

Again Super tank ... dang wish it were mine!


----------



## fshfanatic

That is absolutely incredible.


----------



## mrbelvedere

Awesome! I love how the Nanjenshan seems to come out of nowhere.


----------



## Y0uH0

Great pearling effect you have got there. All the best with the HC. Do keep us updated.


----------



## Sven

Helt fantastiskt. Love the tank, I´m excited to see what you do next.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

well - the tank is down.

I had way too many cherries, and since they had no enemies or hazards - they took over the tank. I had like 200 cherries in that tank, and the filter/waterchanges couldent keep up with the pooping. So it ended in a staghorn hell. It was impossible to get them out 
I made another lamp for a 14gal tank, with 55W - same design as the nano.
I introduced the cherries for a pair of Mikrogeophagus ramirezi, and they got them down, until they died of parasites when I was away on vacation.

Heres a shot of the new tank. The lamp is lifted to cool the tank a little. The root from the nano is on the left, and the rotalas is in the back. I got some Ludwigia repens (on the left) and some Eusteralis stellata for free. 










I bought some more Hyphessobrycon amandae, so I now have 14. I bought 10 Amano shrimps to keep the cherries down.










Another front shot:










I like the lotus - but i needs a lot of cutting, to keep the big leafs from shading all other plants.










Heres one of the "old" tetras - its from the same shipment as the others, it has just been with me for 2 month instead of a LFS tank. See the diffence!










Heres another of the old ones in front of the Rotala sp. ''Nanjenshan'' 










Heres the HC from the nano - I just planted it a few days ago. It has been in a jar with water for over a month, so i hope it wont melt down. I had 3 sheets og A4 paper covered with HC - I could have planted the hole tank. 










Heres the HC after i planted it. Behind the HC is some Pogostemon Helferi i got almost for free, since the plants way melted away.


----------



## Y0uH0

I'll be looking forward to shots of your tank as it progresses. As for now,it looks really great and i am confident to say that if all things go as the way you had planned it,it would look marvelous.


----------



## Daniel*Swords

Too bad about the nano!  I've been an avid follower of your progress with it...

But, the new tank looks great, too! 
Good luck with it!

Oh, as you know, the Echinodorus 'Rosé' on the right will grow out of the tank in no time... Any plans for its replacement?


----------



## Guillermo

Sorry to know the nano didn't make it, but good to know you set up another tank !! 

Keep the spirit up !!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Y0uH0 -> The tank wont stay for long, since i won a 66gal with all the stuff: http://akvariesiden.dk/konkurrence/effectline.jpg. 
So ill be borrowing some stuff from the 14gal.
But ill hope to convert the 14 into a slick Iwagumi-design with HC and the tetras and som shrimps 

Daniel*Swords -> The Echinodorus 'Rosé' is already gone, I gave it away after i planted the HC. Im letting the Eusteralis stellata (Behind the Echinodorus 'Rosé') fill some more. Maybe ill move the lotus a little to the right.

Guillermo -> im pretty sad too - but another problem this summer was that the condensed water ran down from the lamp into my table, and made the wood black and swollen.


----------



## Guillermo

Hey AP, I put my new nano over an old table to test for leaks and running the condensed water from the top glass, and it was a blessing, now that I figured out how to controll it I will build the stand.

Cheers.


----------



## Y0uH0

Oh,it's gonna be a pity that the 14gal would be down real soon,was hoping to see it's progress. But then again,i'd be looking forward to your 66gal,a larger tank will mean that there is more room for your creativity to maximise itself. I would also be looking forward to the Iwagumi design that you have planned out for your 14gal.=)


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Well - one thing at a time. First i need money for that pressurized CO2 system I want for the 66 - In that time i hope for the 14 gal to stay somewhat untouched and grow a bit... 

I guess i wont take it down for 2-3 month...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Ok new photos out... been a while and the 14gal is doing pretty ok. Ive been sick and bussy so i havent trimmed it properly, havent changed water in two weeks :icon_redf , and havent been dosing ferts, and havent cleaned for algee - look at the root on the left, nice thich BBA - BUT - The HC exploded!  

And the stuff for my 66 is being piled up as i get it, i just bought pressurized CO2 yesterday, along with some roots. Heres some pics of my 14:




























Heres some RedMoor roots for my 66 - there are two pieces, and there way too big together. Im gonna keep the one on the left, and find a piece that completes it. 
Its 1 meter wide, and 70 cm tall. ( 3 feet wide - 2 feet tall)









Im going to have a convecs scape, so the wood is pretty importent for me to get rigth.


----------



## epicfish

Wow, great looking 14. =)

It'd be months before I get growth like you do. =/


----------



## joejoe123

where did you get the wood i love it and would like to get a small one for my 8 gallon nano
joey


----------



## Ryzilla

I have never seen a more kick a$$ piece of wood. Im jelous.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Its from a LFS here in Denmark, but im pretty sure you can get it in US. Its called Red Moor (Redmoor) and its pretty cheap. I payed $64 for the two pieces - thats 2,5 kilos.


----------



## fresh_lynny

:thumbsup: kjempe bra!!!!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

fresh_newby -


> :thumbsup: kjempe bra!!!!


 I resent that! :tongue:

(Im Danish - NOT Swedish!)

Its : _Meget Godt_

:wink:


----------



## A Hill

thats sick wood! awsome awsome awsome pictures.... cant wait to see the 66g.

- Fish newb


----------



## Sietch31

That piece of wood is simply incredible !!!!!

I'm definitively jealous !!!

It will look amazing in a water filed tank....

Can't wait to see your progress on that 66g !


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

I already cut one piece a little - just some of the heavy bit, so it could fit into the tank. Im gonna get rid of the big piece to the right, and find a better (for my tank) piece, to mach the left.


----------



## Sietch31

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> I already cut one piece a little - just some of the heavy bit, so it could fit into the tank. Im gonna get rid of the big piece to the right, and find a better (for my tank) piece, to mach the left.


I wish I live in Denmark !

I would more than happy to help you "get rid of" that big piece :icon_mrgr


----------



## fresh_lynny

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> fresh_newby - I resent that! :tongue:
> 
> (Im Danish - NOT Swedish!)
> 
> Its : _Meget Godt_
> 
> :wink:



faktisk det var Norske, ikkje Svenska!!! lol

men, Meget Godt


----------



## A Hill

fresh_newby said:


> faktisk det var Norske, ikkje Svenska!!! lol
> 
> men, Meget Godt


in our language?

lol nice wood once again, if i was close i would help get rid of that wood for you too!

is this the same language with moi and tevre or something like that, meaning hi, hello? 

im ignorent...

- fish newb -


----------



## Daniel*Swords

Nope...

Moi and terve are Finnish! :hihi:
Both mean hi (or bye) - but with the additional meaning of terve: health, cf. "Salve!" in Latin and its derivatives in Roman languages.

Oh and btw. tank's beautiful! Can't wait to see the new setup with the wood!


----------



## Chris Noto

Your 14 is looking very nice, A-P. Thanks for adding the new pics to your journal.


----------



## Jimbo205

> "oh no! All those plants will steal oxygen from the fish!" - at which point I just give them the 'you're not so bright, are you?' look.


 Ha, ha, ha. 

Classic!


----------



## jaidexl

that design is simply awesome. the mesh could make for nice moss wall, although i'm not sure how that would effect your filtration.


----------



## chinaboy1021

I got 2 Qs for ya. 

1) where can i buy root-wood like that?!?!
2) for your 2.1 nano, the canopy you made, where can i order polycarbonate and what paint do you recommend?

SUPER tanks mate!

cheers


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Hey Chinaboy - 
1) The root is a redmoor (or Red Moor) and should be available in your LFS - if not try HERE
I got mine from a LFS near me - but its probably too long a drive for you.

2) The polycarbonate came from a glass shop, and there was no use of paint - its black self-attaching floil from the local hardwaresupply - probably a long drive for you too :wink:


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Rescape:

Out: all Ludvigia repens, roots, moss, algee - lots of cutting.
In : new layout, 6 SAE, 5 Ottos, 30 boraras maculatus - trying to grow some HC and some Eleocharis ''parvula'' for my 66. 

heres some shots from distance... Its replanted 3 days ago, so a closeup wont do it justice yet 



















I am so waiting to find some XXL Microsorum pteropus ''Narrow''

(Whats in the bag you ask - HC:wink: )


----------



## fish_lover0591

Those tanks are awesome ! Keep us posted plz


----------



## A Hill

Daniel*Swords said:


> Nope...
> 
> Moi and terve are Finnish! :hihi:
> Both mean hi (or bye) - but with the additional meaning of terve: health, cf. "Salve!" in Latin and its derivatives in Roman languages.
> 
> Oh and btw. tank's beautiful! Can't wait to see the new setup with the wood!


Ahh thats the one, Wasn't sure Which of the languages it was from....

Tank looks great! Looks awsome for the ammount of time!

- Andrew


----------



## alohamonte

you're very brave to suspend your tank off the wall using a bookself... yikes


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

If you look at the first picture you see some angled iron underneath - the small ones can hold one tank alone... I did the "test" on it, before putting up the tank grabbing the edge and lifting myself up, jumping a little... so im not worried at all. And the wall is solid brick wall. 
I actually trying to put up another identical tank next to it, but the wife aint up for it - yet... It would be awsome with two identical tanks, with different scaping.

Heres some more shots - look how much the HC has grown in just 2 weeks. I lost an oto and i havent seen 2 of the SAE since i got them. And one Amandae jumped out some time ago and d(r)ied...

Lawn... (some BBA in it - im cutting it on saturday)








some front shots...








The left side and the rotala roduntifolia was just cut down and trimmed today and yesterday.








Some BG algae in the front - cant get rid of it, so i just puch it down with a creditcard to make it dissapear... for now...









And a SAE


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

just a little photo from today:










The HC is 1" thick and growing like mad!


----------



## epicfish

Looks great! How is the DIY CO2 with yeast working out for you? =)


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

It just suddently transformed into this:


----------



## epicfish

Haha. Awesome. Using pressurized or still DIY CO2 for your 2.1gal nano?


----------



## A Hill

Tank looks great!

- Andrew


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

epicfish - the 2.1 is down, and I got a 66 gal up next... the pressurized was bought for the 66, but since its not up, i might as well make some use of it :biggrin:


----------



## fish_lover0591

cool nice job . on the 14 i think you left your magnetic algae scrubber in the tank. that won't help you at all with the algae.. you are supposed to remove it


----------



## fresh_lynny

AP...great job. I know how small those maculata are, so to look at the full tank shot, it looks like a mini 90 gal! The scale is very nice...not an easy feat.
The HC loves that environmant to boot. I love the fauna too. 
FIN!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

Fishlover -> thanks ill try that!

fresh_newby -> thanks - im not looking forward to take it down, since i have to when the 66 is up - Hopefully i can do a quick attemp at an iwagumi on in with the ton of HC i got. Its so thick that its starting to uproot itself...


----------



## Ankit

Excellent tanks 

I had a question for you - how were you using the CO2 in the 2.1 gal Nano tank? I'm confused how that worked and what equipment you used.


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

In the left "pocket" i had a 500ml bottle with DIY yeast CO2 - with a co2-line going in under the powerhead from the filter making it a mister.

The 14gal is undergoing some seriuos aquascaping and is currently looking like this:


----------



## lansen

Anti-Pjerrot said:


> fresh_newby - I resent that! :tongue:
> 
> (Im Danish - NOT Swedish!)
> 
> Its : _Meget Godt_
> 
> :wink:


Kjempe bra är norska
På Svenska är det Mycket bra!
Like your 54l btw


----------



## sweetpuff

Love it. Love it. Love it.

Good luck with your rescape.


----------



## valleyvampiress

Anti-Pjerrot, I have to say you really are an artist. I am amazed at how quickly you can create a masterpiece, just tear it down, and magically create a new one. I have absolutely no eye for aquascaping. From the moment I first put a plant into an aquatic substrate, I have never gotten good at it (I haven't really tried for a while I admit, but I definitely don't have an eye for it).

I, as well as many others here, are eagerly awaiting your updates. And if you have any aquascaping tips/rules of thumb for the not-so-great aquaplant artists, I'd appreciate it.


----------

